# You Need a New Avatar



## TarionzCousin

You. 

Yes, you.

You need a new avatar.

Post here and I may photoshop you one. I'll either post it here or send it to you in PM (if that can be done).

Give me some details about what you want. Note that avatars can only be 64 by 64 pixels, so keep that in mind. And I'm not a speed demon, so I won't be creating more than about four or five per week maximum.

My ENWorld friends go to the front of the line, if they ask nicely.

When I have time, I'll post some ready-made avatar pics in this thread somewhere below.


----------



## Pseudonym

Cool of you. Could you do up something Pseudonymish?


----------



## Scott DeWar

and maybe incein jeenyusish?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pseudonym said:


> Cool of you. Could you do up something Pseudonymish?



what if he made yours a pseudo-gnome?


----------



## TarionzCousin

PM's sent to Pseudonym and Scott DeWar.

Let me know if you can see the icon pic in the PM. I used the [ IMG ] tags and am curious to know if they show up.


----------



## TarionzCousin

TarionzCousin said:


> You.
> 
> Yes, you.
> 
> You need a new avatar.



I'm looking at you, [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION]. It took me a year to figure out that your icon is a guitar. 

It is a guitar, right? It's too small/faint/indeterminate. That's no way for the next weem to go through life.

So, what do you want?


----------



## Fifth Element

I'd love one.

Also, this is my 5,000th post. That must mean something, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, its an electric guitar- my tobacco-burst Dean Time Capsule Cadillac (w/3 pickups), as it happens- its stand draped in a gold fabric throw, perched on my dining room table under a chandelier...of which you can see only the guitar, due to careful staging.  Its my first electric, purchased just a few months before finding ENWorld.

The original version of that photo was much higher resolution, but I had to seriously manipulate it to make it fit.

And since I just got a new iMac last year, all of my old photomanipulation/graphic arts programs are now obsolete.  As in they absolutely will not run on the new machine (which rejects all pre-OSX native programs).

So until I spend some $$$ on some new software...that's me.

(Man, I really miss messing around with graphics on my Mac. )

Oh yeah, besides that, I'm a freeloader here.  Any idea what would happen if I try to change my icon at this point?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Fifth Element said:


> I'd love one.
> 
> Also, this is my 5,000th post. That must mean something, right?



Yes. It means you get a free avatar!

Do you want anything in particular. There is a rather well-known sci-fi movie that springs to mind....


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oh yeah, besides that, I'm a freeloader here.  Any idea what would happen if I try to change my icon at this point?



Yeah. It would change. See this thread in Meta for more info. 

It's not a "subscriber only" function.

So what do you want? Hmmm...?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> So what do you want? Hmmm...?




More pixels to work with and a program to do the work m'self, honestly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

awww, Danny, won't you let Weem jr.[tc] have some fun?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't think I have the power to stop him...unless he looks into my _*BLINDING GAZE ATTACK!!!*_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don't think I have the power to stop him...unless he looks into my _*BLINDING GAZE ATTACK!!!*_



Luckily, I'm immune. BECAUSE I CAN'T SEE ANYTHING EXCEPT BRIGHT YELLOW LIGHT!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

(makes you wonder how they survive...)


----------



## Dice4Hire

TarionzCousin said:


> Luckily, I'm immune. BECAUSE I CAN'T SEE ANYTHING EXCEPT BRIGHT YELLOW LIGHT!




You do computer art by touch? Man your fingers are sensitive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rumor has it that Helen Keller could _feel_ the color red.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I would like a wizardy avatar, if that would be possible. 

Thank you!

GM


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I would like a wizardy avatar, if that would be possible.



There are a great many wizardly choices out there.

Would you prefer something 1. fantasy realistic like your current avatar, i.e., a depiction of Gandalf from LotR...

2. something from pop culture...





3. something cartoony...





4. or something different but fun to look at...?





And finally, is Saruman right out?


----------



## Scott DeWar

number 4 is a lot easier on the eyes!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I would prefer number 1, but otherwise number 2 is preferable

and saruman is ok, but he should still go jump off a cliff (or get stabbed by his aide)


----------



## Scott DeWar

o c'mon! baby with a blue dress on?! you gunna pass that up?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If I were going for a pop-culture wizard, I'd go for John Constantine.

(But I don't want a pop-culture wizard.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir




----------



## Fifth Element

Dig my new avatar. The movie reference is obvious, but I love that movie so it's all good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i liked the movie too! Very funny and gritty on edge all at the same time.


----------



## wedgeski

Scott DeWar said:


> i liked the movie too! Very funny and gritty on edge all at the same time.



For the longest time I was a bit "meh" on that film for many reasons; a couple of months ago I re-watched it and can't ever remember enjoying it more (even at the cinema). Definitely ages well.


----------



## TarionzCousin

wedgeski said:


> I want something with a goatee.



Eh? Okay, but it will have to wait a few hours. I must go to work now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, Work. That's a four letter word Ain't it?


----------



## TarionzCousin

I wonder if any of you will recognize these....


----------



## TarionzCousin

Not for [MENTION=16212]wedgeski[/MENTION]. No, sir. Just a coincidence.


----------



## wedgeski

Ha! Thanks, I love it.  (Can't posrep Tari again so can someone hook me up please?)

Edit: hmm, I seem to have lost some fidelity there. Any way to address that?


----------



## DumbPaladin

Fifth Element said:


> Dig my new avatar. The movie reference is obvious, but I love that movie so it's all good.





Leeloo Dallas Multipass!!


----------



## DumbPaladin

Oh, and I would not at all mind a new avatar, if you are still in the biz.


----------



## TarionzCousin

wedgeski said:


> Edit: hmm, I seem to have lost some fidelity there. Any way to address that?



Weird. The image I posted is 64x64 jpeg. I'll PM you the image. Hopefully that will work better.



DumbPaladin said:


> Oh, and I would not at all mind a new avatar, if you are still in the biz.



Sure. Not tonight, though. But probably tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## DumbPaladin

I got time.


----------



## DumbPaladin

*Super spiffy!*

Thanks for my new avatar, TC!  I think it's dope.  I used to be a M:TG geek and this was one of my favorite cards.    How did you know?!


----------



## TarionzCousin

DumbPaladin said:


> Thanks for my new avatar, TC!



I'm glad you liked it. Now you have a couple others for future use, too.

--but the one you're using now was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## wedgeski

TarionzCousin said:


> Weird. The image I posted is 64x64 jpeg. I'll PM you the image. Hopefully that will work better.



Thanks for that, unfortunately it doesn't seem to have made any difference. It looks like the upload is stripping the detail, I'll muck around with some file formats and see if I can improve things. Still love it as-is though.


----------



## TarionzCousin

wedgeski said:


> Thanks for that, unfortunately it doesn't seem to have made any difference. It looks like the upload is stripping the detail, I'll muck around with some file formats and see if I can improve things. Still love it as-is though.



When I have time tonight or tomorrow night, I'll send you the larger image.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I went looking for online images of my Dean Caddy, and while I can find the model, I can't find pix of any with the finish mine has.  Which means to redo mine, I'd have to start by taking my own picture..._*grumblegrumble*_


----------



## Scott DeWar

but wont that break the camera?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a picture of ME, silly- which probably would- a picture of my guitar!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a picture of ME, silly- which probably would- a picture of my guitar!




oh. Ok. That would be much better.


----------



## Pentius

Y-you're right!  I do need a new avatar!

I've been using this character portrait for an L4W game here, do you think you could do something with it?  Maybe include something to show off my Rose City pride?


----------



## Scott DeWar

My google fu stinks and i am trying to find a good pic for a character bassed on the single hand style pathfinder fighter. can you find something like that?

Please X 100,000???


----------



## TarionzCousin

Pentius said:


> I've been using this character portrait for an L4W game here, do you think you could do something with it?  Maybe include something to show off my Rose City pride?



64 x 64 is tiny. Two versions here for you to choose from. 

Bonus: There's a one pixel rose hidden in each pic.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> My google fu stinks and i am trying to find a good pic for a character bassed on the single hand style pathfinder fighter. can you find something like that?
> 
> Please X 100,000???



I think you have mistaken this thread for a different kind of thread. Wizards.com has threads where people will help you find images like this.


----------



## Pentius

Ah, I like it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went to Wizzards and saw nothing useful . blah.


----------



## Pentius

I think TC was referring to this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, 2000+ pages to look through. Or should  I just put in a request?


----------



## Pentius

Scott DeWar said:


> wow, 2000+ pages to look through. Or should  I just put in a request?




Just put in a request.  The guys there don't get to every request, but they try.  From personal experience, they're very accommodating.


----------



## koesherbacon

This looks like fun 
How about one for me!


----------



## Dice4Hire

I would have to turn viewing avatars on to actually really care about this.


----------



## SkidAce

Then doooooooo ittt!


----------

